# Pet Peeves



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm on a roll this morning. I was pretty damn sure we had a thread where this was concerned, but after a very diligent, tiring search, I failed to locate it. The other board perhaps and I am just having a flashback? Nevermind. We'll just start that puppy over. Tis the season people like to bitch and I am no exception. I will kick it off with some of my own.

1. People who let the alarm on their clocks go off endlessly or keep hitting snooze. Omega is doing the latter right now. I'm seriously thinking about going to the fuse box and kill the electricity to his room. It's not like I haven't done it before. Excuse me...

2. People who let milk set in glasses without washing it out. Once milk dries in a glass, it is almost impossible to clean. I used to constantly bitch about this one at my former residence and refused to buy it after it went on so long. Hell, I remember once tossing an almost full jug of it out in the back yard when I found one too many of them at one setting.

3. People who insist on smoking in the house. Even worse, people letting their butts float in any setting liquid: toilets, drinks, outside rain filled containers, etc.

4. People who don't flush **** filled toilets. Nuff said on that one.

5. People who open a soda, take a couple of sips out of it and leave it, usually days on end without drinking another drop of it, then opening another and doing it all over again.

That's five and I can feel my blood pressure rising. You guys turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

People who preface sentences with "To be honest with you..."

People on cell phones talking loudly in the supermarket, mall, store, wherever. 

People who, when it rains or snows, inexplicably seem to lose all capability to control an automobile and either drive way too slow or way too fast.

People who talk in the movies. One of the reasons I rarely go to theaters anymore.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, the cell phone and movie thing for me as well. I remember some dumb Mexican woman talking on one when we first went to see Pirates 2. I kept giving her withering glares, but she kept on talking. Almost got up and said something very derogatory, but it would have made me guilty of what she's doing. Teens are the major offenders where these two things are concerned.  

This is Florida related concerning this time of year. People who put up snowmen decorations for Christmas when it's 80 friggin' degrees outside. Cold weather decorations should be abolished in the south where it rarely, if ever snows.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Yes, the cell phone and movie thing for me as well. I remember some dumb Mexican woman talking on one when we first went to see Pirates 2. I kept giving her withering glares, but she kept on talking. Almost got up and said something very derogatory, but it would have made me guilty of what she's doing. Teens are the major offenders where these two things are concerned.


I almost got into a fight when I just saw Jet Li's Fearless in the theater. When I actually do venture out, it always reminds me of why I shouldn't....

Speaking of decorations, I hate jackasses who leave their Christmas junk up into February......


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here are a few of mine right off the top of my head...

Being able to hear people eat/chew. 

Morons on cell phones.

Oblivious idiots who take small children into places where it's not appropriate (i.e., theaters, nice restaurants, etc.) and let them run amok. There have been occasions where I have found it necessary to direct our hostess to seat us in an area with no children.

Edited to correct bad grammar. Hey...another one of my pet peeves!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Double G hit yet another of mine. I INTENTIONALLY seek a place in a restaurant where there are no bratty kids or whiny babies. If a hostess tries to put me in such a section, I'm like, "Uhm...no." Confused, though she shouldn't be because I can't be an isolated case, she keeps asking "Is this good?" until she nails it. No telling how many times my food has been spat in because of this.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you really wanna go there?

People on cell phone,in stores or at counters being served and while driving.Cant tell you how often I have almost been mowed down by some jack ass trying to dial his phone while driving.

LIARS,LIARS,did I mention LIARS.

People who do not discipline thier kids.

people who say "we drank a case last night"and all the cans in the shop are half full.(wasting beer)

People who cant keep thier word

people who mow thier grass once a month and blow all the clippings into the street where they get transferred to my nice clean truck.

people who file stupid law suits.

Is that enough?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Some of mine:
People who whine....about everything and anything.
People that cant drive when there are two snowflakes on the ground.
Anyone riding in my car that becomes a backseat driver.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Another: Bad Body Odor of any kind. Even worse, when folks try to mask it by bathing in cologne instead of hot water and cleansers designed to make you smell like a human being instead of something that is further down the evolutionary scale.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I forgot rudeness and a general lack of civility which is so prevalent nowadays everywhere you go.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

People who dial the wrong phone number and then argue with you about it.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

johnnythunder said:


> I almost got into a fight when I just saw Jet Li's Fearless in the theater. When I actually do venture out, it always reminds me of why I shouldn't....
> 
> Speaking of decorations, I hate jackasses who leave their Christmas junk up into February......


I'm with you on people who leave their Christmas stuff up too long... especially when they are the same people who think it's tacky to have Halloween stuff up the whole month of October.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Being hung up on. 

JT, you would hate California my friend. When I was there the couple of months I was. NO ONE said "thank You" when you held a door open, "excuse me" or "sorry," when they were at fault for something, and just give you and "eat **** and die" look for such things like it was expected of you to do them without question or kudos. I'm sure there are nice, polite people there, but I sure as hell didn't see any.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know what really gets to me...and this is silly...

People who leave their cars running while they take their kid into preschool. There are two women that drive SUV's no less, that leave them running. Talk about clueless to the environment.

I can't stand people who are oblivious to the world around them.

I can't stand people who have no idea the left lane on the highway is a passing lane.

I can't stand people who think their sh*t doesn't stink.

As father of 3 kids - I totally agree with the peeves of others regarding inconsiderate, ill behaved children. Too often the tails wag the dog. Not in this house.

Funny story - I sat through a half at a Rams game before I told a gal behind me to either teach her kid not to kick the seats of front of her - or move.

She left.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Being hung up on.
> 
> JT, you would hate California my friend. When I was there the couple of months I was. NO ONE said "thank You" when you held a door open, "excuse me" or "sorry," when they were at fault for something, and just give you and "eat **** and die" look for such things like it was expected of you to do them without question or kudos. I'm sure there are nice, polite people there, but I sure as hell didn't see any.


I guess it's my small town upbringing and background, but I was taught manners and wrongly expect the same from others. I do try to treat other people the way I wish to be treated.

I am learning as I get older my expectations of people, however, are much too high and people invariably anger me.

I thought of another one: people you consider friends who, also invariably, seem to end up truly not your friend.

Also, people who can't use their effing turn signals.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

People who are late.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

People who can't spell to save their life.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hauntiholik said:


> People who can't spell to save their life.


Ooooh, the things I could post to that last one...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

People who are food shopping and leave their carts in the middle of the aisle so it is impossible for you to go around them. Move the damn cart over if you want to stare at the shelves. (Where I shop the aisles are thin, therefore, I leave my cart at the end of the aisle and go up the aisle and grab what I need.)

The cell phone in the movie theater is a biggy for me too. 

I also don't like commercials at the movie theaters. If I can pay 3.50 to rent a DVD with no commercianls at the store, I don't want to spend 7.50-8.50 to watch them at the movie theater. 

I don't like people who walk their dogs and let them crap on my lawn without cleaning it up. I have two beagles. I know the deal.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> People who can't spell to save their life.


I guess I should not post here anymore.:googly: (I double checked my spelling before posting)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

One of the biggest with me: hypocrites


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

skullboy said:


> I guess I should not post here anymore.:googly: (I double checked my spelling before posting)


LMAO! No worries skullboy. You're not a habitual misspeller.


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

What a good question. These are mine and man do I have a lot. I must admit, I am a fairly intolerant person.

1. People who wear 2 different socks. That's why they come in PAIRS so you wear the right ones together.

2. Fat girls who let thier fat rolls hang out over the top of thier jeans and below thier shirts.

3. Body odor

4. People who don't drive the speed limit. I know that my death will be either me ramming my car up so old mf'ers car or getting shot because I road rage like a mofo! And for the record, I got 1 ticket and that was when I was 18. I haven't had one in 13 yrs.

5. When men talk about women's monthly cycle like they know WTF they are talkin about. Wanna get punched in the head? Talk to me about it.

6. People who don't blow thier nose and suck the snot up thier nose instead.

7. People who "pop" thier gum or "smack" thier lips when sucking on a piece of candy.

8. People who use the word "irregardless". It's simply REGARDLESS!!!!

9. The way my mom calls me "Tammy Lynn". It's like nails on a chalk board.

10. Yup! That whole when parents let thier kids run amok in the mall, restaraunts anywhere.

11. People who tell me that I am wrong.

I could probably go on, but I will stop here for now. lol

Thanks for letting me release.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

People who don't know that thier vehicles have ashtrays and if they do they empty them onto the street.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nefarious1 said:


> 1. People who wear 2 different socks. That's why they come in PAIRS so you wear the right ones together.


Hmmmm I used to do that on purpose back in the day when I had blue streaks in my blonde hair and I thought I knew everything....


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Clerks/Cashiers who have all the time in the world to talk to co-workers about their drama ridden lives, but no time to acknowledge you as a customer.

People who stop when trying to merge on the freeway (not the metered kind).


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

People who wear the pants below their ass and have their boxers hanging out. 

Also, girls who when are bent over expose their thongs above their jeans or pants (I work in an office and I can't believe the many times someone will be bent over getting a file and "whoop" there it is.)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Da Weiner said:


> People who wear the pants below their ass and have their boxers hanging out.
> 
> Also, girls who when are bent over expose their thongs above their jeans or pants (I work in an office and I can't believe the many times someone will be bent over getting a file and "whoop" there it is.)


What? You don't like seeing girl's "turd cutters"? hehehe


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> What? You don't like seeing girl's "turd cutters"? hehehe


LMAO!!! - that is the first time I heard that name for a thong!!!! Now when they bend over in the fridge in the lunchroom, I know I'll be laughing instead of bitching under my breath!!!!! That's another place where there is thong exposure going on - while I'm trying to eat my lunch.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

My biggest pet peeve is parents who take their kids somewhere and let them run, then proceed to ignore the kids while they bull**** with their friends or whatever and assume that someone is watching the kids. My sister and my wife's best friend do this all the time. Now, I may step on some toes here, and if so I apologize, but I don't buy the "it takes a village" thing, and I think most of those who do buy it are people who didn't realize what they were getting into when they had kids, are overwhelmed by the responsibility, and are trying to get rid of some of it by putting it on everyone around them. The whole thing is more about stress relief for the parents than anything to do with the kids IMO. Now, if somebody asks me to watch the kids and I agree to do it, thats one thing, but don't assume I'm babysitting just because the kids are in the same room as me. My second biggest peeve is people who can't spell or punctuate, unless they make it clear that English is not their primary language, and "chat speak" makes me want to grab somebody and choke the hell out of them. It looks stupid and trying to decipher it gives me headaches. I have no patience with people who think being drunk justifies making obnoxious jackasses of themselves, so I don't go to bars often anymore, the ones in my area are full of ******** who think exactly that.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My pet peeve is a dachshund. He was actually my mother's pet. Ole Peeve lived to be about 16 years old. 

He was with me when I ran away from home. He went fishing with my friends and I on Saturdays. 

I miss Peeve, he was a great pet.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing someones turd cutter.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

People who are loud and want to involve you in their conversation and lives, or people who interject themselves into your conversation and life.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I guess people in general


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

skullboy said:


> I guess people in general


Uhm, well, as a shortcut, yeah


----------

